# Shiawassee River - Oct 3 - OAKLAND COUNTY



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

*Canoe in Color on Shiawassee River* *Oct 3, 2009*
A chance for people to enjoy scenic autumn colors while paddling along the river in Oakland County

**Canoes available for rental thru Heavners Livery along with shuttle transport **

Gentle moving river with plenty of twists and turns, fun for novice and experienced paddlers.

Start Location 9:00 am
WaterWorks Park - 690 Broad Street
Holly, Michigan
United States

Finish Location # 1
Strom Park - 299 S East St
Fenton, Michigan
United States

Finish Location # 2
Dam in Linden, Michigan
( for seasoned paddlers who don't mind a few additional miles of sightseeing )

Fees and Costs- It is FREE - Headwaters Trails is offering 3 great prizes in a raffle drawing on Oct. 3 within WaterWorks Park in Holly, when everyone is invited to turn out for our Fall event Canoeing in Color. Tickets are $5 each (4 for $20). First prize is a beautiful blue Walden Kayak and lots of accessories, valued at $1000. Second prize is a three day stay at a furnished home on the Old Mission Peninsula. Third prize is $100 cash.

Public Event Contact
Attn : Sue Julian
Phone 248 . 388 . 1313

HeadWatersTrails Inc. is a Non-Profit organization supporting the creation of the Shiawassee River Heritage Water Trail .


----------

